
Becoming a Code Mighty - travolque
http://vangav.com/
======
travolque
As a software engineer developing decision making algorithms (e.g.: ranking,
autonomous drone control, … etc), one has the potential to impact the
experience of hundreds of millions. Ranking Facebook’s news feed stories,
deciding which Google results show first, controlling Tesla’s autopilot, …
etc.

At university one enjoys the freedom to implement complex algorithms
delivering a great user experience but misses having impact. At companies one
enjoys having impact but lacks the freedom of implementing complex algorithms
since code must be super simple for ease of maintenance and must be performant
as it runs billions of times every day to deliver real-time experience where
+1 millisecond is too much time.

So I developed Vangav M (vangav.com). I thought "let’s abstract the problem
and make the solution as simple as plotting the solution’s idea on paper while
delivering maximum performance".

Any decision making algorithm is: a set of inputs, a set of outputs and
relations connecting inputs with outputs. As the solution size grows it’s
still pretty easy to explain on paper but it becomes exponentially complicated
to write the algorithm and maintain it as more numbers and mathematical
operators come into play.

Vangav M replaces the coding part with a simple json form that describes the
solution. With the push of a button Vangav M takes care of implementing the
most performant solution in any programming language, and provides a
solution’s API with set, process and get functions.

"compressing hours of development and maintenance time into minutes while
delivering a maximum performance solution"

Check out the website for interactive examples, web client, open source
desktop client, ...

www.vangav.com

